# .44 mag for deer



## womsterr (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd like to hunt a couple times with a handgun this season....I've never done it before. I have 2 .44 mags....i Desert Eagle and a Ruger Redhawk with a 6" barrel.

The Eagle has a integrated rail that i could mount a holo sight or something to....an eotech won't fit.

I don't know what kind of optic i could mount to the blackhawk.

Any suggestions on what direction I should go?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd go with the Redhawk myself. Went with this mount for my GP 100. The smith I took it to took a long time...

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=242228


----------



## GAR (Aug 19, 2011)

The Weigand mount is real nice. Have one on a 7 1/2" Ruger Redhawk.

Had a D.E. years ago and mounted a Leupold 2x handgun scope on it. Worked fine.

Just depends upon your own prefereance.

Tom


----------



## frankwright (Aug 19, 2011)

Either gun will do fine, just depends on which one,or both, you would rather hunt with.

I used scopes for years but switched to a small Red Dot sight. These pistols are basically 100 yards or less weapons. The Red Dot or halo type sights work fine at these ranges.

Hunting with a pistol is like bow hunting, let them get close, wait for the exact right shot and be practiced enough to do your part.
You will really enjoy hunting with a handgun, it makes deer hunting fun again.


----------



## womsterr (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea i'm definately thinking red dot site. I'd probably use the Eagle because it has a rail on it and I won't have to modify it like I'd have to do on the Ruger. I just need to find a small and short red dot...

Now I need to start thinking about hunting loads


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 19, 2011)

Small and short you say?

Burris Fastfire would be small and short. Thinking about getting one myself.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=151224

I currently have a red dot mounted on that GP 100. Not what some would call a top brand but it is 2x.

I would go with the Redhawk mainly because of trigger pull, but then I have never shot a Desert Eagle. By the way I installed a wolff springs kit on that GP100 (also installed one on a SP101).

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=139298


----------



## Match10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you hunting in Georgia? Be aware that some states, like Pennsylvania, do not allow the use of semi-autos for hunting.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 29, 2011)

Good advise. I prefer the "Docter" red dot, and they are reasonable at CDBN on line. I have used a Marlin 1894 in .44 Magnum with a Ruger Super Black Hawk with Magnaport's Predator package as my go to combo for years, till bears kept getting in my way. I've upgraded my rifle to Marlin's Model 1895 in .450 Marlin, with the Predator for backup. You'll enjoy.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 31, 2011)

I removed my scope years ago. Iron sights work fine for me when hunting. But I do have a red dot on my MKll .22, and love it!


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a red dot on mine. Love it. Zeroed in @ 75 yards..
S&W w/ 8-3/8" barrel.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't see the problem with just using the sights that are already on top of the gun. If I wanna shoot deer at long range, I'll use a rifle.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag 7.5". I have always used the iron sights. If you let them get close enough it doesn't matter. I say stick with the Cowboy style!


----------



## chefrific (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to hunt with a Desert Eagle in .44  It was a great gun, but like a dummy, I traded it.  I now pistol hunt with a Ruger Super Blackhawk 7.5" and love it.  I sure do miss my eagle though....
Here's a buck I got back in 1991 with my Eagle....


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 26, 2012)

There was a big article about the new model dessert eagle in guns and ammo or shooting times a while back. They used a trijicon scope and shot 100yds and had 5in groups with it. Those guns can be set up to be true deer slayers especially for woods deer. I use a 629 classic with 8 3/8 barrel with leupold fixed 2x20 shooting xtp240grs.


----------



## aragorn1 (Jul 27, 2012)

womsterr said:


> Yea i'm definately thinking red dot site. I'd probably use the Eagle because it has a rail on it and I won't have to modify it like I'd have to do on the Ruger. I just need to find a small and short red dot...
> 
> Now I need to start thinking about hunting loads



I would go with the Eagle!!  Everybody hunts with a revolver or a TC, nothing wrong with either one, but I like to be different.  I like a 210 grain bullet in the .44mag, good combination of knockdown and velocity.


----------



## jcop07 (Aug 6, 2012)

Redhawk


----------

